# 3 Timers Club



## owillis28 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is anybody else who is taking this exam on their third try? Or am I the only one? Guess I am starting to worry about the exam, what questions they are going to ask, etc.

owillis


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe that there are quite a few us on here that took at least three tries. So, just keep up the hope!


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 13, 2007)

owillis28 said:


> Is anybody else who is taking this exam on their third try? Or am I the only one? Guess I am starting to worry about the exam, what questions they are going to ask, etc.
> owillis


What was your Depth choice. Please comment. I can learn from your past experience. My first exam. I have want to PASS..


----------



## ktulu (Oct 13, 2007)

There are more 3+ timers on here than you think. Just keep your head up.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 13, 2007)

I am a 3pter......and it was the charmed one.

:bio:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I am in the club too !! 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Oct 13, 2007)

I passed on my 4th try. Good luck.


----------

